# Your life is one long "Kindle Fire" Carousel...



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

What does your life carousel show to others? What things do you wish you could delete from view, so that you or others wouldn't have to keep seeing them? Something to think about, even if you don't reply.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have nothing to hide. if someone doesn't like what they see, their problem, not mine.  

I actually love the carousel. Apparently I am the only one  . Its my time machine. I can go back to see what I did or wanted to do. But then I don't share my Fire. I don't share my toys. I don't like others paws on my things  

My carousel shows well me. No shame, no excuses. I am what you see, literally


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried Go Launcher...didn't like it, took it off.  Much prefer the Carousel.  And I have no problem handing my Fire to anyone in my family, including the grandkids...  But I can understand why others are annoyed.  Of course, I am the one that never cared about every book I bought from Amazon being on my K1 without being in collections.  

I like how you described it, Atunah, as a time capsule.

Betsy


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's my problem with the Carousel: I work at a small electronics store, a Radioshack to be specific, and something I have to expect when I get a new toy that we sell is that im going to be showing it off to allot of customers. I cant recall the number of people who have pawed at my iPhone 

So that means I cant do anything on my Fire that I wouldnt want a *customer* to see.... Its not the same as something you show off to friends or even family, these are customers and its my job. Not that I would read allot of questionable content, but come on, how many of us have that "misc" collection on our normal kindles with a couple things we don't want friends to see? It aint really that big a deal, not a deal breaker by any means, but its _my_ kindle, as amazon likes to say, so why not let _me_ hide some stuff from the carousel?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, personally, I think you shouldn't have to show your personal device to customers.  What happens when someone is working there who doesn't have a personal device to show?

Betsy


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well we don't have to.  No one at corporate is telling us, or even encouraging us to.  The problem is we aren't BestBuy, we don't have working displays of every item, were too small for that.  The local Radioshack is about the closest thing to a local family business that exists is in non-rural areas these days.  We help and talk one on one with every customer that comes in, its why people come to us instead of Best Buy.  If a customer comes in and asks about the Fire, I enjoy grabbing mine and showing it off, and customers like knowing that im recommending they buy things that I use myself.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

For me it's just too many items to go through. I don't want to put everything I use in my favorites, just my favorites.

I could delete what I don't use on Amazon, but then what if I change my mind?

Amazon is smart enough to know this has to be address. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I like the Carousel, too. I have an Android phone with Go Launcher on it, which I LOVE, but I don't want my Fire to look like my phone. I love the uniqueness of the Carousel. I do wish we could choose not to have some things on it, but mainly because I have so many books in the cloud. I've found since I save my most-used apps to favorites, those are usually front and center in the cloud. I've showed it to a few people, and really don't care if they don't have my taste in books. I haven't read a book on the Fire (tried it, but still prefer the e-ink Touch), so the only books that are toward the front of the Carousel are recent purchases.

My Cloud shows that I like Facebook, Angry Birds, Backgammon, Bejeweled and a memory game today  . 

I think Amazon will address the issue most folks have with the Cloud, either by being able to hide entire categories or hide individual items. But it will probably take awhile. I would imagine they are swamped.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't mind the carousel at all. . . .if I'm looking for something specific, I go to 'books' or 'apps' or whatever. . .those are easy to sort by whether they're on the device or not and so it's easier to tell what you have.

And I anticipate that when I'm looking for a new book and have no idea what I want to read next, it will be quite fun to just swipe around the carousel until something hits me.   Certainly easier than randomly paging through on my kindle.

I do, however, understand the desire of those who would like it to be a bit customizable.

FWIW, I made collections, but didn't really find them all that useful.  I don't want books I'm currently reading to be collected because it's an extra step from home, then, to open them. (talking eInk Kindle here.)  So I'd uncollect them to read anyway.  And then delete when I'm finished. 

BUT with the Kindle for PC, one can now use collections and that applies even to books that are not yet downloaded.  So if I need to see some organization, I can see it there.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I anticipate that when I'm looking for a new book and have no idea what I want to read next, it will be quite fun to just swipe around the carousel until something hits me.  Certainly easier than randomly paging through on my kindle.


I totally agree with this! I would just pick a letter of the alphabet and then pick the first book I came to. This will be way more fun to choose the next book by the cover. 

Just got my Fire last night. I LOVE this thing!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Since the Carousel does display things in order of when you acquired them (or last used them) I decided it'd be fun to scroll AAAALLLLL  the way to end and start reading the very first book I downloaded but never read.  I'm on a book buying fast so this is sort of fun!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I like the theory, but I have over 1300 items in my Archive after having Kindles for over three years.
I really would like to see an option that lets us switch between EVERYTHING and what's physically on our Kindles at the very least.  But I have been complaining for a while that Amazon is not thinking things all the way through when it comes to managing large amounts of content.  The "improvements" to the MMK pages are ridiculous - I can still only see 15 items per screen with no way to jump multiple screens.  And I have to wait several minutes for everything to finish loading before I try a Search or things don't show up.  If I have to wait that long, just show me everything in one long list with sorting options please.  Or at least give me a choice...


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> And I anticipate that when I'm looking for a new book and have no idea what I want to read next, it will be quite fun to just swipe around the carousel until something hits me.


  Aaaaaand, now I know how to pick the next book to read! 



> FWIW, I made collections, but didn't really find them all that useful.  I don't want books I'm currently reading to be collected because it's an extra step from home, then, to open them. (talking eInk Kindle here.) So I'd uncollect them to read anyway.


I had several collections on my K2, and when I got the new Touch, decided that was just way too much work. On my K2 I had two collections I used: "Reading" and "Finished Reading 2011", because I wanted to see how many books I read in a year. So really, those are the two main collections I'll probably keep on the Touch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think options are a good thing....the more customizable, the more people will be satisfiable since all of us have different wants.  I think Amazon will solve this.

Betsy


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think options are a good thing....the more customizable, the more people will be satisfiable since all of us have different wants. I think Amazon will solve this.
> 
> Betsy


I like your thinking, Betsy.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope this helps. I have not tried it myself, but supposedly this method can be used in order to clear the carosel

You can CLEAR CAROUSEL by going to settings (at the very top) then choose more. Next choose applications, then filter by all apps. Now choose AppManager, and scroll down to storage and cache. Finally....NUKE them.  Carousel now clean. Same idea for music, videos, etc.

Hope this helps, though it isn't selective

David S.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

Falcon said:


> I hope this helps. I have not tried it myself, but supposedly this method can be used in order to clear the carosel
> 
> You can CLEAR CAROUSEL by going to settings (at the very top) then choose more. Next choose applications, then filter by all apps. Now choose AppManager, and scroll down to storage and cache. Finally....NUKE them.  Carousel now clean. Same idea for music, videos, etc.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this only removes apps. The same method can be used to get rid of videos and web pages, but books can't be gotten off. (Attempted, was sad, did some googling.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Falcon said:


> I hope this helps. I have not tried it myself, but supposedly this method can be used in order to clear the carosel
> 
> You can CLEAR CAROUSEL by going to settings (at the very top) then choose more. Next choose applications, then filter by all apps. Now choose AppManager, and scroll down to storage and cache. Finally....NUKE them.  Carousel now clean. Same idea for music, videos, etc.
> 
> ...





racheldeet said:


> Unfortunately, this only removes apps. The same method can be used to get rid of videos and web pages, but books can't be gotten off. (Attempted, was sad, did some googling.)


Still that helps me. . . .I'm really o.k. with all the books. . .but don't see the need for the apps and, especially, web pages, there. I'll try it. Anyone know if this makes them gone for good from the carousel, or will they come back as you use them and you just have to do this periodically?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, does this just remove them from the Carousel?  But if one goes to, say, "Apps" one still sees all the apps?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a good question. . . I'd obviously not want the apps GONE, just not showing _there_.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe that it just removes them from the carosel, but I don't know that for a fact

David S.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

It removes them from the carousel. They'll return when you open one again, though.  Mildly annoying, but meh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually don't mind the apps in the Carousel, it makes it easy to go back to one I just used...of course, on my K1, I never minded having all my books on the device, either, and I just sorted that by most recent most of the time.  So it's kind of the same thing.

I like that the books that I've opened show the percentage opened. 

Betsy


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

TBH, I usually ignore the Carousel. I'd like to be able to hide it, but generally, anything I'm actively reading or use often (the three books I'm on, the TV series I'm working through, the Netflix app, and the books I want to read next) I've added to the favorites shelves, and I just focus on those. The extra swipe it takes sometimes to get to them doesn't bother me much, and then I'm into whatever I want to be and the carousel is out of my mind.  Still, it'd be nice to have the option, and I think it wouldn't be surprising if it was added.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

racheldeet said:


> It removes them from the carousel. They'll return when you open one again, though.  Mildly annoying, but meh.


'kay, thanks. That's something at least. . .I opened a lot of goofy apps as well as some random web pages that I don't really need in the carousel, so it's good to know I can get 'em off of there. Like Rachel I use the favorites or the specific shelf sections if I'm looking for something specific.


----------

